# Sad about all the hedgies for sale in Montreal



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

I was just browsing thru the pet section of Craigslist and Kijiji and found several hedgehogs for sale and I feel so sad that I cannot adopt at least another one. I found one ad where the hedgehogs had poop in their ears and their wheel was covered in poop. Also, two hedgehogs in a pen about half the size I give to my little hedgehog Hitch. I cannot believe people actually do this to their animals. Also, several ads from "breeders" advertising more and more hedgehogs... when will this stop... 

Depressed and sad for all the mistreated hedgehogs...

R.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, it's sad, I don't browse them cause I know I'll be crushed. I don't look anymore in petstore (like Animaux Nature) because most of the time they are in inadequate houssing/care and they always knows best. Sadly, there are a lot of breeder in it for the money and just don't care. One of the reason why I'll chose my breeder better next time


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Its the same all over but hedgies are very popular in Quebec right now and there are lots of breeders who are not choosy about who they sell to. I get rescues from some of the humane societies in Quebec and they are very concerned about hedgehogs being the new fad pet in and how many are ending up unwanted.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Its the same all over but hedgies are very popular in Quebec right now and there are lots of breeders who are not choosy about who they sell to. I get rescues from some of the humane societies in Quebec and they are very concerned about hedgehogs being the new fad pet in and how many are ending up unwanted.


So true. The cousin of my ex got one because they loocked cool/cute but got fet up with him. Nobody knows they need higer temperature. I was seaching in a pet store years ago for a plastic solid wheel, without much luck and the girl working there was arguing with me that she had a wire wheel with her hedgie and it was fine :x Also since high quality food isn't sold in big chain like in the ROC (they got Petsmart and Petco selling Wellnes I think) most people don't botter to look at the small place with "illegal" bags of good food.

Nancy, if you ever need help in "raillroding" a rescue from Québec, feel free to ask me. I'd take them in, but one is quite enough for me at the moment.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Still trying to get over the whole situation.. I find it disgusting..

Also find it disturbing how folks allow male and female hedgehogs to be in the same cage and are surprised when they get pregnant. How stupid (trying to be nice here) can you be? Also, I would think that folks would be smart enough to not breed hedgehogs unless they have folks that are truly interested in them as caretakers. Urgh....

RtC


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

rtc said:


> Still trying to get over the whole situation.. I find it disgusting..
> 
> Also find it disturbing how folks allow male and female hedgehogs to be in the same cage and are surprised when they get pregnant. How stupid (trying to be nice here) can you be? Also, I would think that folks would be smart enough to not breed hedgehogs unless they have folks that are truly interested in them as caretakers. Urgh....
> 
> RtC


People are trying to make a quick buck with them because they are popular. They want money out of them, so why botter taking care of them it's not like they are dogs (I mean, that's what some seems to be thinking). It's only when I joined the former Chin n Quills and talked with breeder than I found out, sometime you break even and you're happy about it.

I've seen a nursing mom, with less than 2 weeks old hoglet on DISPLAY at Nature. We told one of worker that it seemed wrong and one looked dead. He just grab the hog and swung it in the garbage. That's disgusting.


----------

